# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Bobbeltje in borst MAN

## Atleet

Hallo allemaal, ik vroeg me af wat het kan zijn.
Ik heb een bobbeltje in mijn linker borst aan de rand van de tepel, de een keer is hij bijna helemaal weg en de andere keer is hij weer wat groter.
Hij is ook wat gevoellig als ik er aan kom, er op druk bvb. Ik heb
dat bbbeltje al een aantal maanden en begin mij er zorgen om te maken.
Denk at het en kliertje is? Voel me verder gezond enmjn bost ziet er verder normaal uit.

----------


## christel1

Atleet, jij zit ook nogal veel te experimenteren met anabolen en als die andere brol he ? Moest ik jou zijn toch direct naar de huisarts, mannen kunnen evengoed borstkanker krijgen dan vrouwen. 
Veel succes

----------


## Atleet

Ik ben al even langs de dokter geweest, het is een fibroadenoom, niets enstigs dus en borstkanker is niet pijnlijk en veranderd niet van grote telkens, ovegens ook niet te krijgen van anabolen.
Prestatie verhogende middelen zijn al 2 jaar niet meer in mijn bloed te vinden wel wat hormoon schommelingen nog maar dat is niet ernstig.

----------


## christel1

Als je het dan toch al weet waarom vraag je het dan nog ? 
En wie heeft je wijsgemaakt dat borstkanker niet pijnlijk kan zijn ? Mijn tweelingzus had verdemme veel pijn van haar borstkanker, zelfs toen ze nog niet wist dat het borstkanker was. 
En die hormoon 
schommelingen kunnen er voor mij ook wel wat mee te maken hoor, gezond kan het niet zijn.

----------


## Atleet

Ik was nog niet heen geweest voor ik hier de vraag stelde.
Wel apart dat je zus pijn had door borstkanker, normaal gesproken
voel je geen pijn door borstkanker.

----------


## Xynyx

@Christel1, neem me niet kwalijk, maar een knobbeltje in de borst van een man betekend echt niet dat hij anabolen gebruikt. Zowel mijn exman als mijn zoon hadden dit. Nooit last van gehad, mijn exman heeft er zelfs nooit naar laten kijken, mijn zoon heeft het gewoon weg laten halen. Niets kwaadaardigs aan. En geen van beiden heeft ooit ook maar een aspirientje genomen, laat staan anabolen.

Maak je geen zorgen atleet, het kan vervelend zijn, maar aangezien je er al naar hebt laten kijken denk ik dat je aardig gerustgesteld bent.

----------


## christel1

Xynyx,

Atleet heeft al dikwijls aangegeven dat hij anabolen en andere troep gebruikt dus ja dan is mijn 1ste reactie wel, stop met de zooi. En het kan altijd zijn van anabolen te nemen en sommige krijgen het zo maar. Je moet eens naar spieren en gewrichten gaan kijken en daar de aanbiedingen eens volgen over anabolen en andere producten die niet echt gezond zijn en die onze Atleet wel neemt of genomen heeft :-(

----------


## Atleet

Het is niet hier de bedeling om hier te geen klagen over ander mans sportprestatie verhogend middelen te hebben, wat hier overgens totaal los van staat na dokters onderzoek. Ik weet dat je een hekel hebt aan anabolen maar je weet half niet wat er wel en niet mee kan gebeuren, dus leer er wat meer over in ipv zo maar dingen er over te roepen. Alleen prostaatkanker en leverkanker zijn bekende kankersooren door anabolen gebruik. Laat dat nou juist de middelen zijn die ik nooit heb genomen. Doe het verder alleen op advies van een sportarts en via de anabolenpoli.

----------


## christel1

Dus hoe je het ook mag noemen via sportarts of anabolenklini, troep slik je toch hoor er zijn er al zoveel tegen de lamp gelopen door dopinggebruik, ook topsporters en die krijgen gegarandeerd controle en toch laten ze zich snappen, hoe stom kan je zijn ? Goed bezig zou ik zeggen, hopelijk kan je later toch kinderen verwekken als het toch allemaal geen kwaad kan, als je er wilt toch  :Smile:

----------


## Atleet

Ik gebruik het al jaren niet meer. Kinderen kan ik gewoon nog krijgen, ben zeer vruchtbaar, echter wil ik geen kinderen. Tenminste het moet dan weer wat beter gaan met deze wereld wil ik daar nog aan beginnen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Halootjes.....

Wat een verhitte discussie wordt het hier.. :Wink: 

Het is goed dat je naar de dokter bent geweest Atleet, het is belangrijk dat iedereen zijn lichaam in de gaten houd, de mensen die dat niet doen zijn dom bezig, want we zijn niet allemaal dokter, maar goed eigenwijs zijn is een slechte zaak wat gezondheid betreft...ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat...
Annabolen zijn en "lijken" mij niet gezond, dat weten we inmiddels wel...hulp van de sportartsen of anders vindt ik eigenlijk wel zorgwekkend....via de tv zijn we elk jaar weer getuige van doping en wat sommige sportmensen daar allemaal voor gebruiken....jammer dat verkloot hun carriere en is ook nog eens schadelijk voor je lijf!!!! iedereen is zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn lichaam....wat borstkanker betreft daar kun je niet zomaar roepen dat het geen pijn doet. :Frown: ..misschien heb jij dat meegemaakt bij een persoon die je goed kent, maar dat neemt niet weg dat het voor alle vrouwen niet hetzelfde is..je lichaam veranderd er kunnen uitzaaingen komen waardoor je later door een hel moet gaan van medicijnen en chemo's met in het ergste geval de dood tot gevolg!!!! vreselijk pijnlijk....

bobbeltje in borst van een man was de vraag:  :Big Grin:  fijn dat je naar een arts bent gegaan...ik wens je sterkte ermee....

sommige mensen hebben geluk en hoeven geen enkel pilletje of asperientje te slikken, maar dit zijn "uitzonderingen" ! neem "NOOIT" een risico...raadpleeg een arts....

sport ze lekker en een prettige dag allemaal...

Groetjes.... :Wink:

----------


## Xynyx

> Xynyx,
> 
> Atleet heeft al dikwijls aangegeven dat hij anabolen en andere troep gebruikt dus ja dan is mijn 1ste reactie wel, stop met de zooi. En het kan altijd zijn van anabolen te nemen en sommige krijgen het zo maar. Je moet eens naar spieren en gewrichten gaan kijken en daar de aanbiedingen eens volgen over anabolen en andere producten die niet echt gezond zijn en die onze Atleet wel neemt of genomen heeft :-(


Met alle respect.. Als iemand zijn/haar lichaam wil ruïneren is dat geheel hun zaak. Het is niet aan mij om daarover te (ver)oordelen. Het is ook niet aan mij om te suggereren wat hij/zij daarvan kan oplopen. De vraagstelling was simpel en ging over een knobbeltje in de borst. Wat de oorzaak ook maar kan zijn ; het ding zit er. Wees er zelf op tegen, slik die troep niet. Maar ik vind het naar wat je zegt, het klinkt bijna als : "eigen schuld, dikke bult".

----------


## Atleet

Tja topsport is nu eenmaal ongezond als dat mu met doping is of zonder. Echter doe ik het al niet meer dus dat was het probleem ook niet. Sommige sport soorten word doping als ht ware gewoon aanbevolen door 3en want zoals de toer is al zo heftig dat en het niet meer zonder kan redden die prestaties het word er gewoon ingesrukt bij die wieler atleten anders hoevn ze er niet aan te beginnen laat staan nog volhouden. Dit soort ritten moeten zonder doping ook korter gemaakt worden vind ik. Verder wil ik ook even zeggen dat het zeker niet gezond is maar ieder weekend lam zuipen is nog schadelijker dan af en toe een kuurtje. Ik en o niet meer van plan te gaan posten hier vanwege an ntidoping gedoe hier, he hier gewoon niets te zoeken meer.

----------


## Xynyx

> Tja topsport is nu eenmaal ongezond als dat mu met doping is of zonder. Echter doe ik het al niet meer dus dat was het probleem ook niet. Sommige sport soorten word doping als ht ware gewoon aanbevolen door 3en want zoals de toer is al zo heftig dat en het niet meer zonder kan redden die prestaties het word er gewoon ingesrukt bij die wieler atleten anders hoevn ze er niet aan te beginnen laat staan nog volhouden. Dit soort ritten moeten zonder doping ook korter gemaakt worden vind ik. Verder wil ik ook even zeggen dat het zeker niet gezond is maar ieder weekend lam zuipen is nog schadelijker dan af en toe een kuurtje. Ik en o niet meer van plan te gaan posten hier vanwege an ntidoping gedoe hier, he hier gewoon niets te zoeken meer.


Beste atleet, 

of jij al dan niet doping gebruikt is niet aan een ander om te (ver)oordelen. Je vraagstelling was simpel en had mijns inziens helemaal niets te maken met enig dopinggebruik. Gezien het feit dat zowel mijn ex-man als mijn zoon hetzelfde probleem hadden als jij en het een genetische kwestie betrof heb ik daar naar geantwoord. Ik vind het erg naar dat je vraagstelling werd veroordeeld alsof het je eigen schuld betrof. Want, al zou dat zo zijn ; het is NIET aan derden om jou daarvan te betichten, laat staan je vraagstelling daar dan maar op te gooien.

Persoonlijk vind ik het erg jammer dat je n.a.v. die stelling niet meer gaat posten. Wat mij betreft ga je gewoon door en trek je AUB niets aan van dergelijke ignorante personen !! Het is toch te gek voor woorden dat je hier zomaar wordt veroordeeld ? 

Laten we dat overlaten aan deskundigen en niet aan persoonlijke inzichten...

----------


## Xynyx

> Halootjes.....
> 
> Wat een verhitte discussie wordt het hier..
> 
> Het is goed dat je naar de dokter bent geweest Atleet, het is belangrijk dat iedereen zijn lichaam in de gaten houd, de mensen die dat niet doen zijn dom bezig, want we zijn niet allemaal dokter, maar goed eigenwijs zijn is een slechte zaak wat gezondheid betreft...ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat...
> Annabolen zijn en "lijken" mij niet gezond, dat weten we inmiddels wel...hulp van de sportartsen of anders vindt ik eigenlijk wel zorgwekkend....via de tv zijn we elk jaar weer getuige van doping en wat sommige sportmensen daar allemaal voor gebruiken....jammer dat verkloot hun carriere en is ook nog eens schadelijk voor je lijf!!!! iedereen is zelf verantwoordelijk voor zijn lichaam....wat borstkanker betreft daar kun je niet zomaar roepen dat het geen pijn doet...misschien heb jij dat meegemaakt bij een persoon die je goed kent, maar dat neemt niet weg dat het voor alle vrouwen niet hetzelfde is..je lichaam veranderd er kunnen uitzaaingen komen waardoor je later door een hel moet gaan van medicijnen en chemo's met in het ergste geval de dood tot gevolg!!!! vreselijk pijnlijk....
> 
> bobbeltje in borst van een man was de vraag:  fijn dat je naar een arts bent gegaan...ik wens je sterkte ermee....
> 
> ...



Al is iemand in jouw ogen "verkeerd bezig", dan nog kun je niet stellen dat iemand het aan zichzelf te wijten heeft of hij/zij al dan niet ziek is. Hou dit soort uitspraken voor jezelf ; je kunt er mensen mee kwetsen. Ik ken legio mensen met obesitas. De gevolgen daarvan tasten de persoonlijke gezondheid ook aan. So what !? Elk overmatig gebruik (zelfs van voedsel !) kan dodelijke gevolgen hebben. Dat doet niets af aan de ernst van de kwaal.

Al pompt atleet zichzelf elke dag vol anabolen, dan is dat zijn zaak. Lang niet elke gebruiker loopt rond met knobbels in zijn borst. Het gaat hier om een simpele vraagstelling en niet om een oordeel van enige leek. 

Over keuzes gesproken ; ieder pondje gaat ook door het mondje. Heeft "dus" iedereen met overgewicht zelf schuld aan kwalen die hier uit voort KUNNEN vloeien ?

En hoe "vriendelijk" het ook verwoord wordt ; hou je mening over het al dan niet zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor welke kwaal dan ook gewoon voor je. Djeezz !! Is dit een forum voor moraalridders ???

----------


## Elisabeth9

Xynyx :

Hallootjes....het venijn zit hem in de staart nietwaar? het was al laat toen je dit berichtje hierboven schreef....blijf lekker doordromen en eet er maar fijn wat pepernoten bij...ik doe jou "niet" de groeten.....goedenacht!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yzik

een uit de hand gelopen discussie...inderdaad niet professioneel...dat is het probleem van de mens een ieder heeft een vooronderstelling van iemand en ziet de persoon alleen in dat opzicht..dat is helemaal niet fijn ...... we moeten altijd objectief gaan blijven...met een samenhang van ratio en emotie...

----------


## Atleet

Als we het er toch nog over hebben. Het bobbeltje is al lang weer verdwenen, af en toe kun je zo'n bobbeltje hebben en dat is ook vrij normaal dat het voorkomt. Het kan een ontstoken kliertje zijn het kan komen door dat je er zelf aan zit te drukken waar door het groter word. Maar in heel enkel een geval kan het borstkanker zijn mij een man alleen komt het zo weinig voor dat een man zich helemaal geen zorgen hoeft te maken over een bobbeltje in de borst.

----------

